

Show HN: Populating a UITableView in Swift - brotchie

I hacked up a quick UITableView example in XCode 6 to stretch the legs with Swift.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;brotchie&#x2F;SwiftTableView<p>Overall I really like the language, especially &lt;3 the algebraic data types (enumerations) with pattern matching! After extensively using ADTs in Haskell, I really missed them in other languages...<p>XCode 6 Swift editing feels buggy as hell, and auto-complete only seems to work intermittently; no doubt it will improve soon.<p>Something that took me a while to track down: Swift&#x27;s equivalent to [UITableViewCell class] is UITableViewCell.self<p>Cheers,
James
======
brotchie
Clickable:
[https://github.com/brotchie/SwiftTableView](https://github.com/brotchie/SwiftTableView)

